# my reply is being kept confidential



## geve

This is weird. Search for "enter" in the Temporary Dictionary forum (French), and you should find a thread posted by Mike and called "enter - be relevant, influence". You should see it has 0 reply. But if you click on it, you'll see my reply. 
[edit] You can view that offending zero by clicking on "find all posts by geve", too (for the lazy people ).


If it's a new bug can it be named after me?


----------



## Thomas1

Hi Geve, 

Actually it happened to me a few times, I replied to some threads and saw the number of posts remained unchanged although when I opened the thread I could see my post (sometimes there were already some other answeres in the thread).

Tom


----------



## geve

Ok, then maybe we can name it the gevetom bug (hoping "gevetom" is not an offending word in some language).

On second thoughts, this bug looks similar to this one...


----------



## jlc246

I was searching for something (completely different) and found this in a thread from a couple of years ago. It reminded me of your question. Perhaps your bug has a similar cause. 



			
				cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I have had the same experience [EDIT -- this refers to the thread this quote originally came from], although it is rare.
> 
> Here is what I believe causes it...{and, by the way, I don't believe it can be corrected after the fact.}...now and then Mike has to reboot the servers to apply upgrades, or he does a system backup. While these events are underway, there is 'record locking' for the records and files. If, by strange but possible circumstances, your particular submission gets caught at the milisecond when the record lock is being invoked, your post will appear, but it will not be shown in the menu.
> 
> Yesterday there was an "event" caused by mysterious external forces...just when I was opening a PM. As a result of this, my PM counter reads "1" even after I have read all of my messages. All of this should self correct with the next system reboot.


 
This originally came from this thread if you want to see the whole context, but I think this is the gist of the information. Perhaps it is relevant  , perhaps not.   

best wishes - jlc


----------



## geve

Thank you very much Jlc!  It indeed looks like a similar bug (so long for the gevetom bug then!).

The funny thing is that the thread has the arrow on the left (meaning I posted a reply), but I had to subscribe manually (and it now appears in my subscribed thread at the hour & date at which Mike posted). 
_An "event" caused by mysterious external forces_ said el Señor Cuchuflete - ouh, creepy!


----------



## belén

I deleted your post and restored it and now it is ok.

Be


----------



## geve

Thanks, Moduck Be! 
Next time I will do that by myself, now that I know it is no new bug... <sigh>.


----------



## Thomas1

Just for the record, it's happened to me here.
Going to repost... 


Tom


----------



## Thomas1

It looks that the bug has stuck to me since at least last week as I've kept on having posts like the above. I've jut posted a message here, and it happened all the same. I had a few such incidents in the past four days. Does anyone have similar problems? It also happens that once I've posted such a message it isn't diplayed on the board I only see a white page and have to either refresh the page or go back a few pages earlier. I also often see a message of more or less this content: _Data base error, _it doen't show up along with these "unexistent" posts_, _though, so I'm not sure if these things are somehow related. Could it be something with my computer or this has rather something to do with the forum?

Tom

EDIT: another mesage that I often see and has just appeared, right after going out of this thread, reads: _the page cannot be diplayed_ (my translation from Polish).


----------



## Punky Zoé

That happened to me several times today ...


----------



## geve

Thomas1 said:


> It also happens that once I've posted such a message it isn't diplayed on the board I only see a white page and have to either refresh the page or go back a few pages earlier.


Yes, that's usually how it happens to me too. I click "submit", and I get a white page, so I go back and re-write my post (or paste it if I remembered to copy the text before submitting!) and when I hit "preview" I see that my previous post that I thought was lost, is already there.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

That's true for me too. It seems WR is more and more overloaded these times, and the times of response of the request seem longer and longer...


----------

